# Lynnhaven Report 07/31/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just got back from another morning on Lynnhaven. Let me tell you, there's some mighty fine Red fishing going on back there these days. If ya'll get tired of these reports, just let me know, or ignore them. 

Started off as a beautiful day, low temps, slight NE breeze: 










Not a soul in site. Empty boat ramp: 










Things got off to a fast start. Not one minute did I have my rig out before the pullage commenced.










Caught a couple of the 18 - 19" variety. I thought I had a clump of seaweed and pulled this thing up. Some sort of Saltwater Terrapin. Almost looked like a little Snapping Turtle. I'll have to Google Turtle soup, see what I can whip up with this dude. Maybe add some :spam: to concoction . 









A steady bite was happening as the tide came in. I landed couple more of the 18 -19" fishies. 










I didn't see any Cow-nosed rays spooking the fish today, which is a good thing. The fish were in about 3 to 4 ft of water: 










Well, that's all folks!!! Gotta' go to work  See you on the water!! :fishing: :fishing: 

Good Luck out there!!


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

*Congrats & another question*

SA, thanks for all of the informaiuton you have given me, I really appreciate it. How ho you hook the heads & tails? Heads in the mouth and tails in the body nr do you hook in hte middle of the bait from the top?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Scuba Mike said:


> SA, thanks for all of the informaiuton you have given me, I really appreciate it. How ho you hook the heads & tails? Heads in the mouth and tails in the body nr do you hook in hte middle of the bait from the top?


Mike,
Hook the head through the lower jaw out top of the head. Hook the tails just behind the dorsal fin. You can even slide the hook through twice if the bait seems a little mushy. Good luck!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sweet, keep the reports coming. You tried any arti's on them yet?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you are making it look too easy... how is fishing with the yak compared to before? are you catching more?


----------



## PLASTIC BOAT (Jul 13, 2007)

What's with the city of norfork boat permit ?

Do i need 1 when I am down there on vacation to fish Lynnhaven,s back waters or the HRBT ?


Thanks Jeff


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> Sweet, keep the reports coming. You tried any arti's on them yet?


Gulp shirmps on a 1/4oz head, and Bass Assassins work. Not as good as the stinky stuff though. (for me at least)


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> you are making it look too easy... how is fishing with the yak compared to before? are you catching more?


Yes... 



PLASTIC BOAT said:


> What's with the city of norfork boat permit ?
> 
> Do i need 1 when I am down there on vacation to fish Lynnhaven,s back waters or the HRBT ?
> 
> ...


No, that's just for freshwater lakes the City of Norfolk manages.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work SA, I might have to head that way. Ya willing to show a goober around?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Cdog*



Cdog said:


> Perty work SA, I might have to head that way. Ya willing to show a goober around?


I'll be heading out everyday this week before work, and I'll have all day Friday, Saturday, & Sunday off, so PM me. The weekend might be a little crowded, but we can always find fish back there.  

Good Luck!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> I'll be heading out everyday this week before work, and I'll have all day Friday, Saturday, & Sunday off, so PM me. The weekend might be a little crowded, but we can always find fish back there.
> 
> Good Luck!!


OK Skunk,

Make sure you leave me a few back in SECRET SPOT #2. I will be off boat Wed night and I am going to try and fish before I leave for the trip. Glad to see you are making good use of tips you received on your 1st nite excursion for the Pupster, it only gets better as the month moves on...PM me homeslice...PEACE OUT


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk

Keep the reports a commin

Were you using circle hooks on your rigs fir you cut bait. 

Which Bass Assassins worked for you?


----------

